# How to setup GPU3/GPU2 combo Nvidia Folding clients on the same rig



## dustyshiv (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok Guys, U got a brand new GTX5x or GTX 4X series card and u have your old but golden 8x,9x or GTX2x Nvidia series card that u dont wanna discard. How do u make both of these babies fold on the same rig? Follow my guide!!

Below is a tutorial of how to setup a GPU2 Client and GPU3 Client to fold simultaneously on the same rig.

*Hardware Required
*
*GPU2 Client*: Non Fermi Video Card with Nvidia Geforce 8 series and above and of course not the GTx4 series and above as they r Fermi based cards.

*GPU3 Clien*t: Fermi based Video Card with Nvidia 4 Series and above.

*Software Required*

Windows OS- Windows7 64 is taken here for illustration
Latest Video Card Drivers (260.99 as of now)

*GPU2 Client Installer:  *
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-NV-GPU-systray-623.msi

*GPU3 Client Installer*
http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-systray-632.msi

*Cuda-Z*
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/cuda-z/CUDA-Z-0.5.95.exe

The problem is that we cannot install both folding clients on the same rig. For.ex If I were to install GPU3 client from the installer, it would install fine. Then if I would try to install the GPU2 client, windows does not differentiate between the two and asks whether to uninstall or modify or repair the existing installation. Solution to this problem is to install either one client and copy the other client work files and make your own shortcuts for the second client. I would illustrate by installing the GPU3 client first

1.	Install the GPU3 Client. Delete the shortcut to folding at home in windows startup as we dont need this and we will put modified ones later.

2.	The numbering of the GPUs is very important. Thats where Cuda-z helps. Run Cuda-Z and find out the number of the fermi GPU. In my case as shown below, GTX460 is GPU0







3.	Navigate to C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming. Here u would see a folding@home folder. Rename that folder to Folding@home-gpu1 for convenience sake

4.	Navigate to your folding at home installation folder and find the executable
C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-	gpu\Folding@home.exe
Right click on the folding@home.exe and choose send to desktop option. Rename as u wish for ex. GTX460. Right click and choose properties. In the target field, copy paste the following highlighted in bold

        Target
* "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0 -forcegpu nvidia_fermi*

       Start in: 
*C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home-gpu1*








*The GPU3 Client is now ready to fold.*

*GPU2 Client Installation
*
To run the GPU2 client, we need the following files which I have zipped from my GPU2 installation. *I have scanned all the attachments with updated Symantec Endpoint Protection and the files are clean. *

1.  Extract folding@home-gpu2 files into C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu

Should look like this






2.  Extract Folding@home-gpu92 into C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home as shown








3.  Create a shortcut of the folding@home.exe in this folder on to the desktop. Rename it as 9800GTx or anythin u want. On properties for this shortcut, make sure the target and start in are as below text highlighted in bold

	Target:* "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu92\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1 -advmethods -forcegpu nvidia_g80*

Notice the number of gpu here is 1

	Start in: *C:\Users\Shiv\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home-gpu2
*

4.  You should now have two shortcuts on your desktop. One for GPU3 Client and one for GPU2 Client. Copy the two folding shortcuts on to your startup folder so that the clients start when u start the pc

*C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
*

Repeat the procedure for adding more GPU2 clients with the* number of the gpu in the shortcut and the start in folder increased incrementally.*

Please let me know if anything needs to be added or deleted in order to make the post clear for everybody.

*Hope this helps!!*


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for this guide Dusty,but one problem I have found,I have a 9800X2 and a GTX 580,the most recent driver for the 580 will not recognize the 9800X2,but the driver for the 9800X2 will recognize the 580 but is not supported driver 260.99..
It works but I get the dreaded BSOD every so often..
How did you get passed the driver issue?

Thanks


----------

